# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  DrWeb - CureIT: Win32 HLLW.Gavir.ini

## Winsent

Проверял DrWeb-CureIT систему. Нашлась эта зараза. Решил посмотреть и очень удивился что в ней присутствует только строка из следующей записи "2006/7/13".  
Файл называется __desktop_. Знаю что некоторые создают такие файлы, у нас в каждой папке на фтп такой лежит, но с иним соджержанием внутри.
Теперь др. вэб ловит заразу по названиям файлов?  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Вам сюда. Насколько целенаправленным является такой детект, знают только вирусные аналитики.

----------


## Winsent

> Да, был действительно добавлен. Сам файл не опасен, это мусор который остался после Win32 HLLW.Gavir. Добавлен по просьбе пользователей.
> Смело удаляйте.
> С Уважением, Роман.


Правда этот файл остался от установки драйвера к сетевой карты, где этот файл и располаглся.

----------

